# Crate training suggestions



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey guys!
So after hard thinking im going towards crate training Nemo, reasons why is because im a college student so i wont be at home all morning. So ive tried introducing him to the crate ( the one the breeder gave us, its the soft sided one) and hes fine for 2-3 minutes, after i reward him i give him a break and ive tried 5 minutes and he whines alot and loud. Ive tried putting a blanket on top of the crate to calm him down but that doesnt seem to work. Should i ignore him when he whines??


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I would certainly let him whine to get the idea that he has to stay in there for a while. The more you give in to him and take him out, the crate training won't work since he thinks he can come out. It might be a bit tough at first, but he will get the gist of it and so will you. Is there someone who might be able to come in to let him out in the morning while you are at school??? 

I am sure that there will other thoughts and ideas on how to handle this situation from other here on SM too.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Try this.

Amazon.com: Susan Garrett's Crate Games for Self-Control and Motivation: Susan Garrett: Movies & TV

There are also you tube videos of her Crate Games. Make crate time fun!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi there! Well my first bit of advice is to take this slow, which it sounds like you are already doing  This process will take a lot of time, but eventually Nemo will look at the crate as his safe haven; a place all his own. 

I would not let him out when whining, this just encourages the behavior (when I whine, Mom lets me out, so I'm gonna whine and get what I want, woo hoo!). Wait until he stops whining, even if it's just for a second, and then let him out. Work your way up to longer time increments in the crate. At his age, remember that he shouldn't be in there too long because if he pees in the crate he loses his denning instinct. General rule of thumb is these little ones can hold their pee for as many months they are old plus 1. However, since Nemo is only 2 months, I would probably be a bit more conservative with this since he doesn't have full control of his bladder yet. 

I might try putting snacks into the crate and keeping the door open to allow Nemo to go in and out freely while retrieving the snacks. This teaches him that the crate is an AWESOME place where he gets snacks nom nom nom! After doing this for a bit, start closing the door while he is eating the snacks. At first do this briefly, then extend the time. 

After a while, when Nemo gets comfy with his crate and has positive association, you might try to put a snack in the crate, and CLOSE THE DOOR. Nemo will really want that snack, and will be hankering to get in the crate. Watch, once you open the door he will be all over that. This helps teach them that the crate is most amazing place ever, and they want to be in there! You may also want to have extra delicious snacks that you reserve for only when he is in the crate. 

Basically all these techniques have the same goal: positive reinforcement. Another thing to keep in mind is that you don't give too little space in the crate, but also not too much where Nemo could relieve himself in one corner and lay in the other. 

Good luck, I'm sure you will do just perfect!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I would also recommend. PUt him in and go outside for your 5 minutes. That worked for Boo. Gradually increase the time. It also helps you -its hard to listen to them whine and not give in


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Ill definitely try that, thank you all! I want to upgrade to the icrate, what size should i get; the 18L or the 24L?


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

hmmm not to sure about size, but usually crates come with a size chart, and if you get it in person (vs internet) it will be fairly easy to gauge the size that will work best for you. 

If you can, get a crate with a divider, that way you can use it up to adulthood instead of buying a new one to give Nemo room when he is older.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Try this.
> 
> Amazon.com: Susan Garrett's Crate Games for Self-Control and Motivation: Susan Garrett: Movies & TV
> 
> There are also you tube videos of her Crate Games. Make crate time fun!


Susan Garrett's Crate Games is amazing. I used it with Ella and Gracie and they LOVE their crates--often choosing to go curl up in them on their own. It's great for teaching more than just liking the crate. It teaches self control, how to stay even around distractions, and teaches a release word. I would recommend this for all dogs.


----------

